# What would you do?



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

So bit of an incident this evening, someone ran into the back of my car just 12 weeks old and less than 1800 miles, was very low speed but some offending marks 

Would you polish them out? Or could the paint be damaged?



Car was washed yesterday , so the black marks are the offenders 

PS this is Pearl White (Oryx)


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Likely the paint is damaged but cannot assess this well from your image. If they have gone into the back of you then surely they are liable. Get it sent to a professional body shop to get repaired at their expense. But depends on how you want to do it really. If you can get some clearer more detailed images


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

A car that new I would want perfect, claim off them and you won't have to pay an excess. Do it yourself and you risk further damage?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Its a brand new car and they hit the back of you - get it sorted properly and if the payment cannot be agreed private - get your insurance on it asap


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I would have it sorted at a body shop with an excellent reputation, nothing less. 

Be reasonable with the other party and give them a chance to settle it outside insurance, if they play funny bugger...get the insurance company right onto it or a no fault claim agent. A good body shop will put you in touch with one and they will chase them for payment.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Take it to your garage and get it up on a ramp and check for damage ,
I had my car bumped from behind last year and although very slow speed I took it to the garage and the trim round the bumper was twisted although it didn't make the car run any better I got it replaced.
It is a new car after all and you need to get it checked .


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah I must admit I would want it done through their insurance to make sure it is all perfect :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Otto said:


> Likely the paint is damaged but cannot assess this well from your image. If they have gone into the back of you then surely they are liable. Get it sent to a professional body shop to get repaired at their expense. But depends on how you want to do it really. If you can get some clearer more detailed images


Indeed, one of them things I wish hadn't happened especially so soon.
I will attempt some better pics.



AndyA4TDI said:


> A car that new I would want perfect, claim off them and you won't have to pay an excess. Do it yourself and you risk further damage?


If the marks are on top of the paint they should polish out, I know I won't have to pay excess, just agro with insurance then they set the ambulance chasers onto to you.

I'm hoping the paint isn't damaged and it's just marks


SBM said:


> Its a brand new car and they hit the back of you - get it sorted properly and if the payment cannot be agreed private - get your insurance on it asap


Trouble is with insurance although the NCB is not reduced and no fault , information only blah blah it still sits on your records for a few years.



Walesy. said:


> I would have it sorted at a body shop with an excellent reputation, nothing less.
> 
> Be reasonable with the other party and give them a chance to settle it outside insurance, if they play funny bugger...get the insurance company right onto it or a no fault claim agent. A good body shop will put you in touch with one and they will chase them for payment.


I know where I will take the car and offer the guy to see for themselves if he chooses, he was reasonable to be fair (but then they always are initially)



Pinky said:


> Take it to your garage and get it up on a ramp and check for damage ,
> I had my car bumped from behind last year and although very slow speed I took it to the garage and the trim round the bumper was twisted although it didn't make the car run any better I got it replaced.
> It is a new car after all and you need to get it checked .


I will take it in at lunchtime for the underside to be checked, I'm hoping it won't require a spray , mixed emotions at the mo, I should be livid really


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

My bro had a similar incident and the guy and his family were ok at first and wanted to settle outside insurance, when we said it will go to Pro Bodyshop in Glasgow, they went mental and QUIZZED the Ian (the owner of Pro Bodyshop) for 2 hours. So be on your guard buddy.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd definaltely be looking to get this sorted professionally. I'd offer the guy/girl the change to stump up for the repair privately before going through insurance. Only one chance though and I'd want them to pay for the repair at the bodyshop up front. Also pick a very good bodyshop, preferably vw approved.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Did you make sure you took the persons details. Happened with my brother, they agreed to get it done between themselves and once the time came the other guy denied he had ever hit him. I would always involve the insurance after that experience, unless I knew the person who hit me personally. 

On another note - even a small tap which can look like nothing can do quite a lot of damage behind the bumper which you can't see until the bumper is taken off. I would get it done by a professional bodyshop and involve the insurance.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

WP-UK said:


> Yeah I must admit I would want it done through their insurance to make sure it is all perfect :thumb:





Walesy. said:


> My bro had a similar incident and the guy and his family were ok at first and wanted to settle outside insurance, when we said it will go to Pro Bodyshop in Glasgow, they went mental and QUIZZED the Ian (the owner of Pro Bodyshop) for 2 hours. So be on your guard buddy.


Indeed , will be on my guard, I think I know what the outcome will be to my favour 



rf860 said:


> I'd definaltely be looking to get this sorted professionally. I'd offer the guy/girl the change to stump up for the repair privately before going through insurance. Only one chance though and I'd want them to pay for the repair at the bodyshop up front. Also pick a very good bodyshop, preferably vw approved.


There is only one place I would take it as I know they do a fab job, mine is always the paupers car there, as it's a place where the Prem footballers take there cars, in fact I would trust them more so than the VW dealerships.



shakey85 said:


> Did you make sure you took the persons details. Happened with my brother, they agreed to get it done between themselves and once the time came the other guy denied he had ever hit him. I would always involve the insurance after that experience, unless I knew the person who hit me personally.
> 
> On another note - even a small tap which can look like nothing can do quite a lot of damage behind the bumper which you can't see until the bumper is taken off. I would get it done by a professional bodyshop and involve the insurance.


Don't know If I posted when the guy hit my MK5 in the side, in the end I had to get the Police involved and his insurers soon played ball (oddly his name had changed from the one he had given me) this time not only do I have the car reg and pics of the scene but a pic of the offender, also when the cars were in the road, two police officers on beat had passed by and stopped to check all was ok.

Here are a few more pics, so you may get the idea of why I am hopeful


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

From those pictures there doesn't look like theres any dents or paint chips and those black mark look like they will just polish straight out. If you have some scratch X or P1 (or similar) try doing a bit by had and see if it comes out. Probably best to still get it looked at by a bodyshop.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

As said they look like they may buff out. You may of been lucky. I got a bad scuff out of my bumper with a machine polisher. Try that first?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

shakey85 said:


> From those pictures there doesn't look like theres any dents or paint chips and those black mark look like they will just polish straight out. If you have some scratch X or P1 (or similar) try doing a bit by had and see if it comes out. *Probably best to still get it looked at by a bodyshop.*


Yep, I will take it in just for reassurance before polishing is considered.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks like indentation definitely a quality approved bodyshop :thumb:


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

What would I do? I assume you mean after I have finished crying.....


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

Definitley get it looked at mate, i had a young girl bump into the back of me last year and i felt bad cos she was scared and upset so i said dont worry about it no damage caused. I then noticed a few weeks on when i was cleaning my car that the bumper had spider cracks all over it. I shouldnt be so nice next time.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

My Mrs us to nice , someone scuffed her bumper in a car park the other week , it chipped the paint my Mrs accepted 20 quid for a touch up pen - her cars silver , still never mind . 

Id get it looked at properly wasn't your fault , my insurance coughed up when i hit someone same as someone elses did when they hit me , that's what its there for . Be carefull who paints it has experience with your colour/finish


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Not at all worth the hassle of going to your insurance company plus increased premiums. 

Unfortunate that its a brand new car, and I think if it were me I would want it perfect as well but not worth the insurance grief.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I took it into a bodyshop, glad I did
There is more damage to the bumper than 1st meets the eye, so an expensive repair, sadly the paint is broken





and the number plate light is dislodged


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

shakey85 said:


> From those pictures there doesn't look like theres any dents or paint chips and those black mark look like they will just polish straight out. If you have some scratch X or P1 (or similar) try doing a bit by had and see if it comes out. Probably best to still get it looked at by a bodyshop.


I was hoping that initiallly until I took it in for a pro view.



cole_exclusiv said:


> As said they look like they may buff out. You may of been lucky. I got a bad scuff out of my bumper with a machine polisher. Try that first?


As above 



suspal said:


> Looks like indentation definitely a quality approved bodyshop :thumb:





Rebel007 said:


> What would I do? I assume you mean after I have finished crying.....


Yesterday I was less fussed, but today it hit home.



Mk3Brick said:


> Definitley get it looked at mate, i had a young girl bump into the back of me last year and i felt bad cos she was scared and upset so i said dont worry about it no damage caused. I then noticed a few weeks on when i was cleaning my car that the bumper had spider cracks all over it. I shouldnt be so nice next time.


TBH if it wasn't like 12 weeks old, then perhaps I may have done , if it had just polished out, once taken to the bodyshop they noticed the actual dinks and the dent in the bumper plus the number plate light, the bumper may need to be replaced , and of course the delicate spray to match the white, as it's not solid white the pearl is difficult to match



craigeh123 said:


> My Mrs us to nice , someone scuffed her bumper in a car park the other week , it chipped the paint my Mrs accepted 20 quid for a touch up pen - her cars silver , still never mind .
> 
> Id get it looked at properly wasn't your fault , my insurance coughed up when i hit someone same as someone elses did when they hit me , that's what its there for . Be carefull who paints it has experience with your colour/finish


Yes, I kknow where I will be taking it for repair, they do do a superb job, it's a place the stars take their cars, I've informed the insurance, as I'm no fault the 3rd party will have to settle in full


WhichOne'sPink? said:


> Not at all worth the hassle of going to your insurance company plus increased premiums.
> 
> Unfortunate that its a brand new car, and I think if it were me I would want it perfect as well but not worth the insurance grief.


Although it's my own car, the photo's don't do it justice , it is a nice looker , even though pricey and I paid cash for it out of savings


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

See if they are willing to pay in private, if not for sure straight to the insurance. Write everything down.


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> See if they are willing to pay in private, if not for sure straight to the insurance. Write everything down.


They're all willing to pay - until they read the estimate you get!!

My view is its your brand new car which was perfect when you set out on your journey and due to the fault of someone else is now no longer perfect.

Get it sorted at their expense.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> See if they are willing to pay in private, if not for sure straight to the insurance. Write everything down.





madstaff said:


> They're all willing to pay - until they read the estimate you get!!
> 
> My view is its your brand new car which was perfect when you set out on your journey and due to the fault of someone else is now no longer perfect.
> 
> Get it sorted at their expense.


Even if they are willing to pay, they will have to agree that with the accident managment company or the insurance company, perhaps as it's a young lad it maybe worth him settling via his own insurance company, he won't be agreeing with me though, minor as the damge looks, it is near £2k


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Hope your whiplash and post traumatic stress gets better soon! Probably worth £5k at least :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fatdazza said:


> Hope your whiplash and post traumatic stress gets better soon! Probably worth £5k at least :lol:


TBH I probably won't claim for that, but I'm tempted to as (1) my neck is aching but (2) More importantly, the guy has not furnished me with his insurance company (I don't know about yours but mine sayyou have to inform of incident within 24hrs), when I was going to take the car to the bodyshop I rung him in the morning to see if he wanted to attend, no answer, rung him from the bodyshop , no reply, rung him on the way back from the bodyshop, no reply, then about 1/2 hour later he text to say he was at work (well aren't we all?) then later in the afternoon he rang to say he couldn't answer cos he was working, I told him I was only ringing to see if he wanted to attend the bodyshop and the quote is somewhat more than perhaps his excess maybe.
He asked if I could send the quote by email, anyways later in the evening he text with an email address, I didn't send the quote but sent some of the pics with a summary of the event, I didn't get a reply and there was no fail send report, he then text again today to say he has not recieved the email,

Tired of reading yet?

When I got home I forwarded the email to my hotmail account and it arrived albeit in the junk mail, so I text him to say to check his junkmail, the reply back was that he is viewing some properties this evening and he will check later.

Anyways in the meantime the accident management company have opened a case and after some button presses said they will take the car for repair on Monday and will give me a courtesy car (like for like ) anyways and thanks for staying with me.....
Don't they have to wait for authority from the 3rd party insurance before the go ahead?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Not going to get into any arguments on here but I highly doubt your neck would be sore after such a little bump. 

Hope you get it all sorted out to perfection!

Your insurance co will likely be paying for the repair meantime then claim it back of the party at faults insurance co. This happened to my mother.


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't think his trying to dodge the fact of paying for it.. It's becoming more and more common for mobiles not to be allowed on sites/workshops etc. his life isn't going to stop and revolve around getting your car fixed, we all still have your own life's to live

He clearly isn't to fussed about meeting up with you, so go ahead with the insurance claim


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

White-r26 said:


> I don't think his trying to dodge the fact of paying for it.. It's becoming more and more common for mobiles not to be allowed on sites/workshops etc. his life isn't going to stop and revolve around getting your car fixed, we all still have your own life's to live
> 
> He clearly isn't to fussed about meeting up with you, so go ahead with the insurance claim


Well very true about the mobiles, the car is still driveable and as said earlier I'm shocked at myself for not being more annoyed. Spookily I wonder if the 3rd party is a member here as I have just had the info I was waiting for :speechles


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

What info may that be?


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

rf860 said:


> *Not going to get into any arguments on here but I highly doubt your neck would be sore after such a little bump. *
> 
> Hope you get it all sorted out to perfection!
> 
> Your insurance co will likely be paying for the repair meantime then claim it back of the party at faults insurance co. This happened to my mother.


Disagree 100%, the slightest of touches can damage your neck.


----------



## fedup (Dec 6, 2013)

TheGruffalo1 said:


> Disagree 100%, the slightest of touches can damage your neck.


Where money is involved!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

2k? jesus!

bodyshops are REALLY bad at pricing up stuff, thats probably for a new bumper etc and all they will do it remove and paint that one.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

White-r26 said:


> What info may that be?


Their insurers.



TheGruffalo1 said:


> Disagree 100%, the slightest of touches can damage your neck.


Yes as the body is relaxed and the sudden jolt can cause movement beyond the usual range.



ianFRST said:


> 2k? jesus!
> 
> bodyshops are REALLY bad at pricing up stuff, thats probably for a new bumper etc and all they will do it remove and paint that one.


When you see the breakdown it does make sense, although it is remove the bumper there is the reg lights and parking sensors, tow bar cap, interior wheel covers, respray bumper and match it (remember its pearl so 3 pack paint) the matching is my greatest worry  , and then of course re-assemble the whole lot.
Starting Monday apparently , still wish the event never occured, but such is life sometimes


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

It is brand new car so there should be no problem in matching paint.



Avanti said:


> Yes as the body is relaxed and the sudden jolt can cause movement beyond the usual range.


Not after 5mph bumper touch ... but everyone does it so why not you.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Alzak said:


> It is brand new car so there should be no problem in matching paint.
> 
> *
> Not after 5mph bumper touch ... but everyone does it so why not you*.


That's what I'm hoping about the paint, as for the neck I won't be claiming, even after my ouch thread 4 years ago, there was aching but I didn't claim , the 1st hit I had in the rear the pain came after a few hours , however the claim takes a long time to process and is agro. Not sure what you mean everyone does it why not you? Do you mean claim or suffer injury? It's not only speed but force from weight, if an insect flew and collided with you, there would be little or no injury due to the mass of the insect, but if something like this collided with you at slow speed the results maybe somewhat different


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I thought the whole whip lash claim was being abolished?
Anyway I hope your repair comes out okay. Like matt finishes, pearls will be very difficult to match up so maybe looking on the bright side, its lucky that just the bumper needs paint as it doesnt really mate with other panels as such where you would easily notice a difference.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RedUntilDead said:


> I thought the whole whip lash claim was being abolished?
> Anyway I hope your repair comes out okay. Like matt finishes, pearls will be very difficult to match up so maybe looking on the bright side, its lucky that just the bumper needs paint as it doesnt really mate with other panels as such where you would easily notice a difference.


Finally got the car back today, pleased with the work, looks a match in day and artifical lighting





I'm a content man again now .


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

You have got yourself a beautiful car Avanti looks the business :thumb:


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

Glad you got it all sorted chap.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Car looks great, a very nice job.

Will the sombrero polish out or are you going to have to get it painted again? :lol:


----------

